# Fnac assurance produit mobile



## Butterfly (9 Juillet 2005)

Fnac assurance produit mobile

J'ai cassé mon powerbook 12" que j'ai acheté à la Fnac il y a un an  avec une assurance produit mobile de 2 ans .
L'écran est cassé  le clavier et le graveur ne marche plus.

Je l'ai ramené à la Fnac le 20 avril ,c'est à dire que ça fait bientôt 3 mois et je n'est toujours rien .

L'assurance me dit qu'il est bien en réparation, et la fnac me dit que c'est au niveau de l'assurance que ça bloque.

Quand j'ai acheter l'assurance on m'a dit qu'il serait réparer en cas de brisure ou rembourser s'il ne peut pas être réparer. 

Que devrai_je faire??


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Juillet 2005)

Butterfly a dit:
			
		

> Fnac assurance produit mobile
> 
> J'ai cassé mon powerbook 12" que j'ai acheté à la Fnac il y a un an avec une assurance produit mobile de 2 ans .
> L'écran est cassé le clavier et le graveur ne marche plus.
> ...


Il ne faut rien lacher...relance les continuellement...il y a un contrat d'assurance donc un engagement de la part de la Fnac à respecter un ensemble de dispositions. Donc fais jouer ton contrat...si ça bloque avec l'assurance, vois ce qu'il en est...mais c'est ç'est à la fanc d'assurer, pas à toi de te démereder avec...donc agis avec dialogue mais commence à bien montrer que cette histoire te gonfle de plus en plus...courage


----------

